# Once again, my frutration level is at an all time high with getting DirecTivo Network



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

I have read and read and read...............most of what I have read is useless as it is outdated. 

My simple question never seems to get fully adressed. What do I need to do to get my USB200M version 2 working on my HDVR2? How in the [email protected]#$%%^ do I connect to my hard drive to 'upload' the drivers if I can't connect to it? I have software 6.2 and everything talks about 4.0, 7.3, etc etc etc. 

Do I leave it connected to my hacking computer I used PTVnet on? If so, I have no clue how to enter commands or how to get the drivers in a place I can access them. I don't think I'm stupid but this is starting to be such a frustration that I feel that way.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ummm, zipper?

(Search for the term 'zipper' around here, and you'll be up and running in no time!)

Dale


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

Zipper says I need to connect to network with some other adapter first. I don't have another adapter - there has to be a way to do this if it works.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Serial cable?


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

If I knew how to use the serial cable I think I could do the same thing by pulling my drive out of my Tivo and using my PC - correct?


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

You didn't read far enough into the Zipper thread. To save you some time, read this instead.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

After reading your thread in DDB I stand by my comment there - maybe you should look at getting a stand alone tivo. This is NOT for you.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Pardon me while I bite my lip.  

The latest Zipper script has you installing the backported ethernet drivers which supports the USB200m, version 2. A little bit of reading on your part would have told you this simple fact.

A standalone Tivo wouldn't work for him either. He'd still whine about not being able to hack it. I'd recommend a ReplayTV or UTV that he can't screw with.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

Tell you what, when I ask for opinions on what unit I should get, go ahead and interject.

What's more difficult - answering some simple questions that may or may not be buried in years of writings or leaving some crap answer that only serves to clutter this place up more?

Let me make this clear - I am VERY VERY new to how this works and need a jump start on some occasions. Once I get networked, do you think it's possible I may just learn a thing or two. I have read more crap in 2 days then you did in remdial reading in 3rd grade. Some things just aren't real clear in the beginning steps - THE IMPORTANT STEPS to me at this point.

This is unreal - a few guys help out while a few others forget what being a new guy is and waste everyone's time.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

zipper 2.3a
if you can't do that, you need to not mess with your tivo.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Fletch,
Try being a little more humble when you ask your questions - and not such a j*rk.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

I am getting persecuted left and right but I am determined to make this work. Believe it or not but I have actually come a long way.

I don't have a serial cable or working USB ethernet adapter - I have a USB200M and zippered my drive. I then pulled my drive and hooked back to PC to run the enhancement script. I will be the first to admit I am not quick with Linux. I have the CD drive mounted and trying all sorts of commands to run the script. Is this even possible? I feel these commands are the only thing holding me up at this point.

cd /hacks
sh tweak.sh

Thanks to some of you that are actually trying to help.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

ForrestB said:


> Fletch,
> Try being a little more humble when you ask your questions - and not such a j*rk.


+1


```
C. Back on your PC, open a windows command prompt and type:

telnet -t vt100 tivoipaddress
```
So, did this work? (did telnet connect) Do you have a connection light on your USB ethernet adapter?


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

No light - nothing. Starting completely over now.

Using PTVupgrade with instant cake 6.2 image and set the flags how I want them.

Then I am going to zipper it and try again. I'm sure some of these steps are uneccessary but I don't want to miss something.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Fletch Lives said:


> No light - nothing. Starting completely over now.
> 
> Using PTVupgrade with instant cake 6.2 image and set the flags how I want them.
> 
> ...


Frustration must be easing, cause this post seems normal 

Make sure you have the purchased one with the killhdinitrd'd kernal on it. Or you will have to do that yourself first.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

Just to be sure I really do the correct steps, I telnet from my networked PC and leave my drive in the Tivo, correct? 

If that is right, I have done all the above steps and still get nothing - no lights - no connection. I can't ping my Tivo - nothing. I must have missed something.

As far as killhdinitrd'd goes, the support guy ignores that question repeatedly in PTVupgrade - kinda wondering now. I will look some more about this.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

Also, just to be sure - I want to enable USB 2.0 support but not wireless, correct? I have the USB200M ver 2, which is hard wired to my 54G linksys router.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

ForrestB said:


> Fletch,
> Try being a little more humble when you ask your questions - and not such a j*rk.


You guys are being played, on both forums. Well, I am too since I read the threads and even responded here. Better than some, just enough detail to make you think it might possibly be a real person trying to hack. But nobody's as stupid as this (attack the people you supposedly want help from?); it's a play.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

What are you talking about? I attacked no one until I just asked a question and people start giving me all kinds of crap. I'm frustrated and people seem to want to needle me instead of help or at very least, just let me blow off steam without needing to respond.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

All I can say is IF you follow the instructions in zipper EXACTLY you should at least gets lights on your ethernet adapter. The fact that you do not get lights indicates to me that either you missed something in zipper (Got the wrong kernal (The pay for one not the free one) or something) or your ethernet adapter is bad.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

If you dont have the killhdinitrd'd kernal, ALL the stuff you add gets deleted. So are you sure you have bought the $5 cd and pulled the correct kernal. I beleive the zipper instructions tell you how to find it and where to put it so you can make a successful zipper cd.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

I followed the zipper instructions to a proverbial T. I'm unsure where the 'killhdinitrd'd kernal' comes in - I coped the .iso of the entire $5 cd to the zipper files directory.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Fletch Lives said:


> I followed the zipper instructions to a proverbial T. I'm unsure where the 'killhdinitrd'd kernal' comes in - I coped the .iso of the entire $5 cd to the zipper files directory.


If you followed the zipper instructions 100%, the only reason you would still be having issues is due to some form of hardware failure. Likely the ethernet adaptor.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Netgear-FA120-U...ryZ11182QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Sure, its another $34, but this adaptor WILL work so long as you hack the drive correctly.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Its time to build this:










Capture the text with hyperterminal and read it to find out if there are any errors. Preferablly you want to log it IMMEDIATELY after you run the zipper cd on a wiped drive. this way you can see how the tivo reacts to the hacks. If the kernal is incorrect, it will throw up some errors and tell you its cleaning house IIRC.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

I got it going - at least I am able to telnet anyway as that is as far as I have made it.

I had manually assign the next router issued IP - 102 - it would not connect any other way and still won't. Some DHCP problem I guess.

Also, in figuring all this out, my USB200M may be a little quirky as well - more on that later. 

Thanks for all the help to this point.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help, fellas. I finally got it - I have TyTools, TivoWebPlus, and all the rest of the hacks going. Too bad I had so many frustrations and made a bad impression on you to start. My USB200M only works part of the time....I had to assign the address to my Tivo in the order DHCP would - took a while to figure that out. Had some other little issues as well. 

All in all, I am very happy with everything. This will be very useful. I have no plans to do much more but will stop back to read from time to time.

Thanks again.

PS - I don't recommend trying to become a secret society member on DDB. It may really crush some egos if you learn something only smart people can figure out. This stuff is tooooooo hard anyway, right?


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Fletch Lives said:


> PS - I don't recommend trying to become a secret society member on DDB. It may really crush some egos if you learn something only smart people can figure out. This stuff is tooooooo hard anyway, right?


Yea, like all the hard work they did reverse-engineering Tivo Software.

The point is, the zipper applies hundreds if not thousands of man-hours of work done by the peeps at DDB, in like minutes. And you don't even have a clue what it took to do it.

They would appreciate a THANKS more, and a how you guys figure this out! Amazing!

More than a, my easy install script is failing me, HELP ME!!!!

TivoWebPlus is also free and someone wrote it. TyTools was no easy feat and someone wrote it.

So PLEASE, ENJOY all their hard work and I am sorry you had a hard time getting it installed. But don't bite the hand that feeds ya, cause it will bite back.  

P.S. --- Just wait till you get your first reboot loop! More good times to come! :up:


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

This stuff is only hard if you don't learn how to do it first. There's a definite learning curve involved and it requires patience and some time investment on your part. The best way NOT to get help is to start a thread ranting about how hard everything is. There are sticky threads both here and at DDB that should give you about 95% of everything you need to know to hack your Tivo. Most of these hacks aren't difficult and most of it becomes common sense after a while.

Using the Zipper does not make you a hacker in any sense of the word. It's a convenience tool for installing scripts to modify a Tivo but it will teach you nothing about the process. Gunny and rbautch opened up a Pandora's box when they introduced the Zipper because they have been swamped with support requests from the totally clueless such as yourself. In their defense they have both stepped up to the plate and have been more than equal to the task. I applaud them both for having more patience than I ever will.

I personally use the Zipper all the time, but mostly as a matter of convenience. I took the time to go the long route and learn what the various hacks do and how they are installed. This is valuable information when the time comes to troubleshoot and fix any problems, and you can bet that you will get paid a visit by Murphy's Law sometime down the road. I suppose when that happens we'll be seeing another thread when you vent your frustration and anger about your Tivo not working. All I can say is, best of luck to ya because you're going to need it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

A basic understanding of linux is a must. Maybe not to the level of writting a simple script at least the basics of adding and deleting files and directories and setting file permissions. and at least knowing where to get information on things like vi.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guys, I get it. I understand I know almost nothing in comparison to the people that figured this stuff out. I just wanted some help as I couldn't get past the initial steps. Keep in mind, I had some hardware difficulties that would have NEVER allowed me to get it in the way it was.

I totally understand that I'm not 'hacking' anything but riding the coat tails of those that did the real work. Last but not least, be honest with yourselves, most of these guys on their high horses though wouldn't be posting all this stuff if they weren't looking for some glory. They need people like me requesting info and having someone to feel superior to in order to move ahead in this (LOL) hobby. I got a great idea....the people that truly want to help others should continue helping while the [email protected]#$ nuts should just shut the hell up in other people's threads. If you aren't searching out things to respond to, you won't find them.

Thanks again for the help...I'm not trying to pretend I really did much on my own.


----------



## RoadKyng (Feb 18, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> A basic understanding of linux is a must. Maybe not to the level of writting a simple script at least the basics of adding and deleting files and directories and setting file permissions. and at least knowing where to get information on things like vi.


Hey JW.
I've been lurking here for a bit trying to learn a few things before doing my own project. One thing I did was to buy an RCA DVR80 off Ebay instead of trying these tools on my DVR120. I have a long background with building computers and have done programming in visual basic and SQL language.

Now my question is, do you know a good resource for learning linux command line commands and syntax? I'm doing as much homework as I can prior to opening up this thing.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

There is a ton of great information at the Linux Documentation Project.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Last but not least, be honest with yourselves, most of these guys on their high horses though wouldn't be posting all this stuff if they weren't looking for some glory.


Actually, most of the guys that post "all this stuff" are hobbyists that do it for the sheer pleasure of advancing the hobby and expect nothing in return. You won't find many glory hounds here, although there may be a few, but they are in the minority for sure. That's just another aspect of this hobby that you simply do not get. All of the members here and at DDB are anonymous so how would they achieve the glory you speak of if no one knows who they really are?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

RoadKyng said:


> Hey JW.
> I've been lurking here for a bit trying to learn a few things before doing my own project. One thing I did was to buy an RCA DVR80 off Ebay instead of trying these tools on my DVR120. I have a long background with building computers and have done programming in visual basic and SQL language.
> 
> Now my question is, do you know a good resource for learning linux command line commands and syntax? I'm doing as much homework as I can prior to opening up this thing.


Its all a matter of knowing where to look. I got most of my BASIC knowledge of linux in an actual class (I I do mean basic (make/delete files and directories, copy files and the like but no practical) so I guess I had an advantage there. One thing to remember is that most linux commands have a help file associated with them, usually accessed by typing the command followed by "--help" or "/?" (or even an unknown option will get you instructions on how to get to the help). Some of the shell scripts that are written for the tivo don't have a help function so a lot of reading on the forums (use search). Another thing to do is google "linux commands" for some of the basic commands also google "vi" for instructions on how to use vi (a command line text editor that you will at least need to be familiar with if you have to serial into your tivo to fix some things).


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I have also found this  site quite helpful.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

SteelersFan said:


> I have also found this  site quite helpful.


Its what you get if you go to google type in "linux commands" and click on "I'm feeling lucky". If you are interested in vi try here.


----------



## RoadKyng (Feb 18, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> Its all a matter of knowing where to look. I got most of my BASIC knowledge of linux in an actual class (I I do mean basic (make/delete files and directories, copy files and the like but no practical) so I guess I had an advantage there. One thing to remember is that most linux commands have a help file associated with them, usually accessed by typing the command followed by "--help" or "/?" (or even an unknown option will get you instructions on how to get to the help). Some of the shell scripts that are written for the tivo don't have a help function so a lot of reading on the forums (use search). Another thing to do is google "linux commands" for some of the basic commands also google "vi" for instructions on how to use vi (a command line text editor that you will at least need to be familiar with if you have to serial into your tivo to fix some things).


Thanks for the info. I assume you took the class at a local college? Haven't thought of that. Might be an interesting diversion. Now I have seen several flavors of linux tools, Redhat, Ubuntu etc. Are these compilers or some type of GUI for linux?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

linux for dummies is a fantastic reference. I Highly recommend it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe there are some good links for basic Linux stuff over in the Newbies section at DDB.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> linux for dummies is a fantastic reference. I Highly recommend it.


I'll second that.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

RoadKyng said:


> Thanks for the info. I assume you took the class at a local college? Haven't thought of that. Might be an interesting diversion. Now I have seen several flavors of linux tools, Redhat, Ubuntu etc. Are these compilers or some type of GUI for linux?


Actually, The company I worked for let me take a week long course taught by redhat.They probably didn't read the request but who am I to complain. The flavors you talk about are called Distributions or Distro's They are basically just customized distributions of tools, utilities and interfaces etc that come with the linux kernel. I really don't know that much more about them, the only time I use any linux at all is on my tivo and that I try to keep to a minimum.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> ......You won't find many glory hounds here, although there may be a few,....


Gunny's a "glory hound"!  Remember a year or so ago his avatar had him and his daughter in it. Now it's just him!


----------



## RoadKyng (Feb 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> linux for dummies is a fantastic reference. I Highly recommend it.


Man I wish I had come up with the "for dummies" franchise.

I especially need the "drinking for dummies" and "how not to piss the wife off with all this pc and Tivo talk for dummies"


----------



## RoadKyng (Feb 18, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> Actually, The company I worked for let me take a week long course taught by redhat.They probably didn't read the request but who am I to complain. The flavors you talk about are called Distributions or Distro's They are basically just customized distributions of tools, utilities and interfaces etc that come with the linux kernel. I really don't know that much more about them, the only time I use any linux at all is on my tivo and that I try to keep to a minimum.


I need to learn as the the wireless router I have is linux based and there are hacks to up the perormance considerably. However, I've always been a "how does this work" kind of guy instead of a "just make it work type". I used to frost my parents plenty when I would take my toys apart to see what made them work.


----------



## dayvo (Nov 1, 2006)

OT alert.

I hear ya RoadKyng. My dad figured I'd grow up to be an engineer when he came home one day to find his lawnmower in tiny pieces all over the garage floor. In the ensuing 40 years I've gotten quite a bit better at putting things back together. By the way, I ride a Road King too. Sweet ride.

When Autumn comes to the hinterlands, I move from the garage to the living room and play with Tivo and PC's for six months. Life is good.

Sorry for the tangent.


----------



## RoadKyng (Feb 18, 2005)

dayvo said:


> OT alert.
> 
> I hear ya RoadKyng. My dad figured I'd grow up to be an engineer when he came home one day to find his lawnmower in tiny pieces all over the garage floor. In the ensuing 40 years I've gotten quite a bit better at putting things back together. By the way, I ride a Road King too. Sweet ride.
> 
> ...


No problem . I guess I need to change my handle. I have a new RoadGlide now. XM radio, security system yadda yadda. Love it. I put 60K miles on the King and it was running strong but wanted something new.

Funny how assembly is so much harder than disassembly!


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Fletch Lives said:


> Zipper says I need to connect to network with some other adapter first. I don't have another adapter - there has to be a way to do this if it works.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I didnt hook up anything, I did a fresh install of ptv, installed the drive, after it was done doing its business, I removed the drive and put it back in the pc and zippered it, and setup the network during the zipper, remvoed the drive from the pc, intalled it in the tivo, write the IP address down on the back of the tivo, then you can always find it, make sure the IP is out of your DHCP range, then I connected my usb200 and fired up the tivo, after it was booted up, I telneted into it TELNET 192.168.1.*** and ran tweak.sh

Did you ever get a light on the usb200m, if not are you using a straight thru cable or crossover, a striaght thru cable is what you need for connecting the tivo to a hub or router.

If you cant get it to work then I suggest you send your box to someone who can or will do it for a price. 

And I think it would be best for everyone to learn a little linux, bill gates may rule the world but he gets all of his great ideas from the linux world!!!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

sk33t3r said:


> ....write the IP address down on the back of the tivo, then you can always find it,.... 192.168.1.***....


Something tells me that writing 192.168.1.*** on the back of the box isn't going to work.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

It helps when you cant remember the IP of a specific tivo!!!!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

willardcpa said:


> Something tells me that writing 192.168.1.*** on the back of the box isn't going to work.


I know it wouldn't work for me, In addition to *** not being a valid entry, but assuming that *** is a number between 1 and 254 and identifies the tivo my tivo's are in the range of 192.168.*2*.*** but I could be a little loose on his meaning.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

JW are you serious??? Everyone should know * is a wild card. But yes *** should be between 1 and 254.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

sk33t3r said:


> JW are you serious??? Everyone should know * is a wild card. But yes *** should be between 1 and 254.


Sorry, I started all of this with my wise crack about 192.168.1.*** not working. What I was trying to poke fun at was you possibly actually writing "192.168.1.***" on the back of the boxes to remember their IP addresses.  
I had "smileys" on my original post.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

sk33t3r said:


> JW are you serious??? Everyone should know * is a wild card. But yes *** should be between 1 and 254.


No I was Not serious. I was just making a stab at Willard, and at the same time try to make the point that you can't assume that the same subnet is being used by everyone. You use 192.168.*1*.*** ( judging by that IP i think it is a fair bet that you have a Linksys router since they use that subnet by default). I use 192.168.*2*.***. I happen to use a Belkin router they use the .2 subnet by default. Internal IP ranges (this includes the most common one that we are talking about) like 192.168.***.*** has the possibility of 255 subnets of 255 each or more than 65000 unique addresses.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

AWWWW Anything in the 192.168.*.* subnet range will suffice.

You dont think that by writting the IP inthe back of the unit that the nic doesnt pic that up?? Damn thats been my hole problem, but with 3 tivo's i hvae a problem with remembering what ip is what machine.


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

Maybe this thread will end if I click my heels three times and say:

There's no place like 127.0.0.1
There's no place like 127.0.0.1
There's no place like 127.0.0.1


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

sk33t3r said:


> ....but with 3 tivo's i hvae a problem with remembering what ip is what machine.


I had the same problem. So I went with static IPs and then edited the host file on my computer so in telnet, FileZilla, and TWP I tap into my Tivos by using their "names" and not IP addresses.
I can't remember what advantages there are to going with DHCP, but for me this sure is a good reason to use static.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

I need to add them all to my secure shell, connections. I dont think there is any advantage for DHCP is there?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

sk33t3r said:


> I need to add them all to my secure shell, connections. I dont think there is any advantage for DHCP is there?


The only real advantage is in initial setup. You have to know what IP address you can use. But then again I think a good portion of the people that have a clue about hacking a tivo, also have a clue as to what an IP address is and where to get help. And by the time they have a network issue (and we all have the first time we did this) they learn more about them than they really care to admit.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

> My USB200M only works part of the time....I had to assign the address to my Tivo in the order DHCP would - took a while to figure that out. Had some other little issues as well.


I need you to check your usb.map file located on your TiVo in the directory called /etc/hotplug and see if it contains the driver for your ver 2.0 linksys adapter. If it is there, you're in good shape.

You are looking for this entry.

*product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2*

If you don't have it there, put it in. Look under the "device usbnet" header.

If you are unsure of how to do this and change anything, feel free to ask me and I'll tell you what I did.


----------



## cheddarspaz2 (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree, it can be a bit frustrating. I had to re-zipper my tivo 3 or 4 times before the USB-200M became active. But each of us has our own issues. We all use different routers (a can of worms in itself for some) and figure it out at a different pace. 

Remember it's a Hobby. Getting frustrated is going to happen, when it does, walk away, you'll probably wake up in the middle of the night and say " OF COURSE " 

I'm no expert, but have been extracting and burning like a real "Junkie" for a little while now, thanks to the posts here and DDB. I don't post much, but Read, Baby Read!! 

When it's all working; YOU did it. Take pride in knowing you can't just go and buy one and have it run without "hick-ups." Now, take a breath and just do it.


----------

